# A Few Words Of Praise And Gratitude To...



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

our host! About a month back one of the hands on my ID3077 prototype lost the luminicent (spelling?) paint. I sent the watch back to Roy to have it sorted out, and said to him that I've experienced this before on mercedes hands (non O&W though), and beeing the obsessive watchnut I am asked him if it would be possible to put on the new style hands the production watches has.

Guess the answer.......NO PROBLEM!!!









Before stumbling on to this site, I was always a bit hesitant to buy thing on the web, but at least this place by far out-do most "normal" over-the-counter watch shops!

Thanks Roy!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice result ... well done Roy ... now where is the picture


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

trumpetera said:


> our host!
> 
> Thanks Roy!!


[thread hijack]

A big thanks to Roy from me too!

My dad's RLT69 (a birthday present from me) developed a fault from overwinding - perhaps my dad was worried about it running down!









A quick email to Roy, who says "send it in", and a couple of days free servicing later, and its back in my dad's paws - fixed and running perfectly!

Excellent service Roy, you're a very decent chap









jon

[/thread hijack]


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

JoT said:


> Nice result ... well done Roy ... now where is the picture


If only I knew how to upload pictures!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> If only I knew how to upload pictures!


try this link http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------

